# DESINSTALLATION MAC OS X10.4



## CLIPON35 (8 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,
Comment vous faites pour désinstaller MAC OS X 10.4 sur un G4?
Je souhaite installer MAC OS X 10.2 +9.
Merci.
A bientôt


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2008)

dommage, 10.2.9 est vraiment pas terrible. Tu y gagnerais à installer MacOS 10.3
Sinon, il faut booter sur le CD en pressant la touche C au démarrage. En suite, tu formates le disque dur (attention, ça efface tout le disque) et tu lances l'installation


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

+1
10.2 ( jaguar) est un OS transitoire avant la sortie de Panther dont il fut quasi  une ébauche

Tu devrais  mettre Panther  OS abouti


----------



## cameleone (8 Août 2008)

Mhhh...
Tiger sur un G4 devrait tourner sans trop de soucis, si l'on a la Ram suffisante. Pas besoin alors de désinstaller et de recourir à une version antérieure...


----------



## CLIPON35 (8 Août 2008)

J'ai absolument besoin de MAC OS 9 compatibilité d'ancien matériel. 
A+


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

Inutile de créer de multiples posts!!!!!

Si tu y tiens vraiment réinstalle 10.2 en mettant le CD d'installation et en démarrant en appuyant la touche C

Mais comme conseillé par plusieurs (ici, ou sur l'autre post), tu pourrais utilement acheter 10.4 sur les sites d'enchères ou de petites annonces (attention toutefois au fait que 10.4 est généralement fourni sur DVD... il faut que ton Mac ait un lecteur de DVD, sinon trouver une version CD de 10.4 est indispensable)

Ensuite, que tu aies 10.2 d'installé ou 10.4, rien n'empêche d'installer MacOS 9 (tu as le CD je crois).


----------



## Bazinga (8 Août 2008)

CLIPON, est ce vraiment bien serieux de ta part de creer un double post:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/desinstallation-mac-os-x10-4-a-229682.html

Edit: Pris de vitesse par remy.... lol


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> dommage, 10.2.9 est vraiment pas terrible. ...


 
Surtout qu'il n'a jamais existé! On s'est arrêté à 10.2.8 

Dans le message initial, je crois qu'il faut lire dans "MacOS X 12.2 +9" qu'il a les CD d'installation de MacOS X 10.2 et le CD d'installation de MacOS 9


----------



## CLIPON35 (8 Août 2008)

Je suis désolé pour le double poste.
C'est mon premier ordinateur APPLE; c'est un peu la panique.
J'ai achaté cet ordinateur pour  compatibilité de matériel professionnel.
Si j'ai bien compris, tout en gardant MAC OS 10.4 sur mon G4, je peux installer MAC OS 9 à partir de mes disques MAC OS 10.2?
A bientôt


----------



## CLIPON35 (8 Août 2008)

Mon expérience dans le champ APPLE est inexistante.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2008)

Allez oncontinue dans le bon forum : DESINSTALLATION MAC OS X10.4


----------

